# FS : super red severums



## Bluebarry (Dec 26, 2010)

Mike from Exotic Aquaria bought me in couple very nice quality super red severums for me and my friend, sadly my friend's tank sprung a leak and can't house them anymore.

and i just don't have room in my tank and sadly forced to sell them away

they are about 9 cm each! top quality fish from Mike, anyone that knows him will know he only brings in top notch fish.










40$ each

Pick up only!!!!!

please pm me, i am quite busy with work but i'll try to get back to you asap!

Thanks


----------



## Bluebarry (Dec 26, 2010)

sorry for the wait on the picture guys! been really busy! hopefully have them up by thursday! 

those that pmed me already will have first dibs!


----------



## Bluebarry (Dec 26, 2010)

finally got pictures up!!!!! big bumppp to the top!!! lets get these guys selling!!


----------



## Bluebarry (Dec 26, 2010)

Bumppppp all of them eating pellets!!


----------



## DAN O (Apr 21, 2010)

You know how it go's, when it rain it pours. l was looking for Surer Reds for about nine months. Finally founds three last month.
Good luck with sale...


----------



## Bluebarry (Dec 26, 2010)

lol snap was a tad late for you, thanks anyways =]


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

these are going to look great as adults guys!! If I didnt have my breeding pair i would be looking at growing a few of these amazing fish up....!!!


----------



## Bluebarry (Dec 26, 2010)

Daily bumpppp


----------



## Bluebarry (Dec 26, 2010)

Week end buMpppppp


----------



## Bluebarry (Dec 26, 2010)

bumppppppppppppppppppppppppp 

if someone can take all 5 by this thursday i can give you a sweeet deal!!


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

Bluebarry said:


> bumppppppppppppppppppppppppp
> 
> if someone can take all 5 by this thursday i can give you a sweeet deal!!


What would a sweet deal be?


----------



## Bluebarry (Dec 26, 2010)

pmed you =]


----------



## vicdiscus (Mar 19, 2012)

They are looking nice but they can not breed. The female might mate with gold servrum or red neck servrum or wild caught servrum. will be successful spawn ?


----------



## Bluebarry (Dec 26, 2010)

That i have no idea.. Never looked in the breeding process of severums.


----------



## vicdiscus (Mar 19, 2012)

I heard that the Red servrum male is sterzie ( can't ferited on the eggs)


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

They can breed. I bred my pair of Super Reds, but unfortunately I lost the fry after a water change when they were about 5 weeks old. There is somebody else in the lower mainland who successfully bred them as well (someone on here's cousin or something).


----------



## vicdiscus (Mar 19, 2012)

wow that is good news... What i heard the male can not ferited the eggs. 

Pamela, Can you give me name for somebody who successful bred them. and I want to see pictures.

Thanks


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

vicdiscus said:


> wow that is good news... What i heard the male can not ferited the eggs.
> 
> Pamela, Can you give me name for somebody who successful bred them. and I want to see pictures.
> 
> Thanks


If that were the case then there would not be any of them available. I do not know where you heard the male cannot fertilize the eggs. That is total BS.


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

I myself bred my pair of Super Reds aka Red Spotted Severums (I have since sold the pair to another member on here). I had a thread on here about the fry, but it was lost when this site crashed 2 years ago. Kolewolf who was a well respected member on here, but who is no longer active on the site, saw the fry in person at my house. I found that the eggs were difficult to hatch because they were really prone to fungus problems. I had to use methylene blue in the water and manually remove every dead egg. I was very upset when I lost the batch of fry and never tried to raise another batch.


----------



## ninez (Apr 21, 2010)

Emm.. just to confuse ppl more 

I think this is super red severum









This is red spotted severum









I think red spotted severums can breed but not sure about the super red.
One member's uncle did breed some kinda of severum (either red spotted or super red) that we never saw him post any picture.
But he did sell some of the stock here before.

Good luck with the sales.
These severums are nice and sure add nice color to the tank.
I just got two recently (kinda miss keeping severums).


----------



## fishdragon (Nov 8, 2010)

can above 5 tell male and female ? thx


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

Sorry to hijack this thread ... I actually can't believe that nobody has bought these beautiful fish yet, I would if I had the tank space for them.

These are pics of mine that bred. I think that they would be considered Super Red.



















Mine looked a lot like the ones offered for sale here when they were that size.


----------



## ninez (Apr 21, 2010)

Pamela said:


> Sorry to hijack this thread ... I actually can't believe that nobody has bought these beautiful fish yet, I would if I had the tank space for them.
> 
> These are pics of mine that bred. I think that they would be considered Super Red.
> Mine looked a lot like the ones offered for sale here when they were that size.


Yes, they are super red and they are definitely a steal @ under $40 each.

I think male has more worm like thingy in between their eyes.


----------



## Bluebarry (Dec 26, 2010)

170$ for all 5 if bought by tomorrow night


----------



## Bluebarry (Dec 26, 2010)

Pamela said:


> Sorry to hijack this thread ... I actually can't believe that nobody has bought these beautiful fish yet, I would if I had the tank space for them.
> 
> These are pics of mine that bred. I think that they would be considered Super Red.
> 
> ...


WOW!!!!! They look beautiful!!!!!


----------



## vicdiscus (Mar 19, 2012)

Hi Pamela 

Thank you for your sharing photo of your super red servrum 

are you sure that you saw the eggs hatched and wrigglers ?


----------



## Insane in the Fish brain (Jan 10, 2012)

I have 2 Male and a Female. Plus mutiple green, rockeil and gold severums to breed them with. The super reds are still small but I will try to see what you guys mean. My green severums breed all the friggen time. I had no idea about them not being able to breed, let alone being able to breed with golds and Rockeils. Awesome that is something I have to try.


----------



## vicdiscus (Mar 19, 2012)

I would like to try to breed with them. I got successful spawn for red neck severums .


----------



## Bluebarry (Dec 26, 2010)

165$ for all 5!!!!! Pick up only!!!! Only if bought by tomorrow morning!!!!!

Last call for this deal!!!! It goes stright back to 45 each afterwards!


----------



## tomascw (Sep 12, 2011)

actually they are very nice & red !! but the reason still there, i guess because lot people knew in IPU also have for sale !! 
so if u really want they go, you may need re price!! Sorry for hijacked your thread .
good luck for sale!


----------



## Bluebarry (Dec 26, 2010)

Thanks but my price still stays the same.

I am offering 165 if sold by tomorrow 

Or back to 45$ each afterwards


----------



## Bluebarry (Dec 26, 2010)

price back to 40$ each, bump


----------



## Ricky (Apr 27, 2012)

still available? I might be interest in one or two.


----------



## baxterboy (Aug 9, 2011)

are these fish still for sale


----------

